# Smoked Nopales / Cactus



## gregr (Feb 24, 2021)

Has anyone tried smoking Nopales? Any tips on time and temperature for a few average sized pieces? I know the “slime” oozes out as they cook. Would I want to pre-cook in an oven to improve the texture before smoking, or possibly ramp up the temp at the end of smoking?

Any tips appreciated. It’s time to make some smoked Nopales tacos!


----------



## Smoking Allowed (Feb 25, 2021)

Watching, this will be a first for me.


----------



## ChuxPick (Feb 25, 2021)

Okay so this caught my interest. 
Going to keep an eye on this one.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 25, 2021)

I used them couple times but did not like the slimy texture.


----------



## sawhorseray (Feb 25, 2021)

Wow, I live in the dessert and never knew the stuff was even edible, thanks for posting! A little research showed me there's no end to how cactus can be used, I can find loads of the stuff in my neighbors front yard. RAY

Search - Allrecipes.com


----------

